# Any car mechanics or wives of car mechanics out there - please help?



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

My elderly Mum has a problem with her Vauxhall Corsa and I was wondering if anyone could advise us please? Her cam belt has gone (or cam shaft - she's not sure but I reckon the belt) and the garage are stripping down the engine to assess the damage. Its a 2005 plate and has done less than 40.000 miles. When this happened to our Fiesta, Ford mended it for free as the cam belt was guaranteed for a certain amount of miles, so Ford were at fault and sorted it. Should this be the case for Mum's car, as they are expecting her to pay a huge amount to have it fixed? I don't want them to rip her off  

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Think the 40,000 is standard with cam belts--I know we replaced it at 40,000 in our car.
Not sure if you are a member of moneysaving expert but they mechanics who give advice. Theyve just helped us out with an MOT problem.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.html?f=70

/links


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Slinky

Has she got the original manual that came with the car, I think this normally details what is covered and for how many miles?  Otherwise, ring up Vauxhall head office, we were having no joy with a main dealer on a car part and rang the UK head office to get the info we needed.

Good luck

Louj


----------

